# There comes a time when even gods must die......



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2009)

[yt]Ag2fd2iIn5Q[/yt]





[yt]zhm2hQLAL5E[/yt]


----------



## celtic_crippler (Nov 17, 2009)

Once they've outlived their usefullness.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2009)

[yt]76smdM553zk[/yt]





[yt]KIsv1YOFNys[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Nov 17, 2009)

The Death Of Superman was one of my favorite story lines ever in comics.

The movie Superman Doomsday was decent, didn't quite get it right but it was nicely animated and had 2 of the best Superman fights ever put on screen.


----------

